

Survey of Fraud Victims Show's Correlation between Retail Breaches - RiskIQBlogger
http://www.riskiq.com/resources/blog/what-happens-when-consumers-no-longer-trust-retailers-protect-their-data

======
RiskIQBlogger
Brief summary of report on "Data Insecurity" \+ some additions on RiskIQ
technology.

